#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Excel spreadsheets

## Mazfar

One of the best calculating tool is excel spreadsheets.



Would appreciate if people can post excel spreadsheets used for equipment sizing , pressure drop calculations , project management , costing etc.See More: Excel spreadsheets

----------


## engineeringguy

This has probably made the rounds already but here's my contribution:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - Dimensions of flanges, valves, fittings etc.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - PFD Drawings of major process equipment

----------


## gepachir

Thank you

----------


## nguyentb

thanks a lot

----------


## GIRIDHAR CHATURVEDI

thanks for providing a good info abt. symbols and pipe design  related data

----------


## anuragsharma23

Thanks a lot

----------


## qu_mech_eng

Thx alot poster..

----------


## mkhattaby

I would appreciate if some one can upload it to mihd.net

----------


## dchernandezs

thanks a  lot

----------


## engineeringguy

there's gotta be more out there. . .

----------


## riyad70

Check this link


It will download some excel sheets described as follows:

" Zip file with Excel spreadsheets including calculations such as: unsteady state heat transfer, horizontal vessel calibration data, catenary equations, compressible flow calculations, cone and circle geometry, control valve sizing, dewpoints of acidic gases, duct calculations, orifice sizing, packed scrubber design, flat plate deflections, pump performances, and rectangular weir flow.  These spreadsheet provided by Mr. Neil Stone of Esco Engineering."

The site itself is very helpful

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## riyad70

Sorry, this is the link :

----------


## sharmeen

thank you sir for starting this thread. Thankyou for engineeringguy and riyad70 for their precious information

See More: Excel spreadsheets

----------


## afaqkrkl

Cool Stuff. Thanks a lot

----------


## sperb

Thank tou brother.

----------


## Qalander

Thanks to both engineeringguy & riaz70 for their greatly useful contributions

----------


## rlins76

Thanks for everyone sharing info.

----------


## v.chen96

really helpful, thanks

----------


## sofos

Thank you so much.

----------


## shmilyusman

how can i download this,it  is written that only activated members can see this

----------


## zlith

thanks for sharing!!!

----------


## mutrosa

Thank you
__________________

----------


## rkgupta

thank a lot

----------


## maskedsperm

Thank you very much for sharing....

----------


## mezzo_mezzo

thanks alot

See More: Excel spreadsheets

----------


## eriyanto.edy

thanks for sharing

----------


## IH8WFT

Some excellent free spreadsheets for compressor sizing and fuel consumption available here.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Black.beast

Hello friends

Can share me any exel sheet for economic analysis.

----------


## ADMADM

Engineeringuy...can You please repost the links for your spreadsheets on this page, the former result to be unavailible for download.

The same request to all other members if they have already downloaded the files.

Many many thanks!

ADMADM

----------


## unlock

thanx a alot all link are workd for me

----------


## www2

Thank you very much

----------


## mpgugale

very good data. thanks for sharing.

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks all contributers

----------


## anjum

Thanks for share

----------


## anjum

can any body share excel spreadsheet regarding vessel man-hour calculation sheet

----------


## Processor

> can any body share excel spreadsheet regarding vessel man-hour calculation sheet



Hi anjum,
Which vessel you are talking about? LPG bullet, fuel gas scrubber, three phase separator???? lot of difference in the job depending upon the type of vessel?
And manhours for what? sizing or mechanical design or fabrication or skid mounted package???

Please elaborate?

Processor

----------


## anjum

i am looking all of above adding more equipment for pressure vessel for fabrication and skid mounted package specially fabrication......

See More: Excel spreadsheets

----------


## sirlocomurdock

interesante que ahora exista interaccion en idioma espa&#241;ol... sigamos asi.. y gracias por los aportes...

----------


## xtreme200x

I have some Spreadsheets, please wait me until sunday... I have this on a DVD Ok
Regards!

----------


## boomerangbomb99

is there any spreadsheets about petrophysics? i do need them.

thanks alot

----------


## dynamicvibration

> I have some Spreadsheets, please wait me until sunday... I have this on a DVD Ok
> Regards!



please upload spreadsheets you have....we are weighting till lots sunday....

thanks

----------


## goodman

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## goodman

Thanks, riyad70 for sharing.

----------


## Priyoyo

thank's for all bro...

----------


## Budiana

thanks

----------


## aku94

thanks for your good sheet

----------


## Budiana

thanks

----------


## Budiana

thank you very much

----------


## shakmed

Friends !!! Had you been to link 



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]    ???See More: Excel spreadsheets

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the download link

----------


## almmohd

You can find some great excel sheets here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ChemECalcs


Welcome to this website devoted to chemical engineering calculations


This website provides several spreadsheets for Chemical Engineering applications developed using Excel and VBA programming. They demonstrate mehodology for Chemical Engineering, advanced use of spreadsheets, and numerical methods. Hopefully you will find these calculations to be both instructional and useful. The spreadsheets are available free for download and any none commercial use, but I retain the rights for future publication or software development. I hope you enjoy visiting the website. - Jeff Munic, P.E.


Index


Bubble and Dew Point Calculations
Runge-Kutta Method for solving ODEs and Tank Problem Examples 
Thiele-Geddes Multicomponent Distillation
Batch Reaction Time and Simpson Rule Integrator
Packed Tower Diameter
Heat Equation
Adiabatic Flame Temperature and Thermal Oxidizer
Cash Flow Factor Calculator
About the Author



Instructions for Spreadsheets:  The spreadsheets are prepared in Excel 2003 and they should be compatible with that version and later versions. Simply double click on the file and save the file to your computer. To use the Macros in the spreadsheets, set your macro security to medium using Tools|Macros|Security in Excel.  A high security setting may also work because the spreadsheets are digitally signed. Assuming that you view this as a trusted source, enable the macros if Excel prompts you to do so.  If you need to view the macros in Excel, go to Tools | Macros | Macros...|  and click on the macro name that you want to look at.  The code should be relatively understandable to those familiar with programming languages such as C, Fortran or Basic.

----------


## rabea

One of the best calculating tool is excel spreadsheets

----------


## resengg

thank you...

----------


## talhaaali

i need any manual / book or any sort of thing which can help me in understanding PSS SINCAL electrical software by Siemens , if any 1 could provide me links, it would be very much thankful......thx !!

----------


## busgosu1

gracias

----------


## solis

Thanks

----------


## paolomaldini

I NEED SPREEDSHEETS FOR PETROPHYSICAL EVALUATION OF NATURALLY FRACTURED RESERVOIRS  VIA WELL LOG.

- CREATE A PICKETT PLOT ANALYSIS FOR DETERMINATE DUAL POROSITY EXPONENT  m FOR  NFR  (AGUILERA METHOD)

----------


## paolomaldini

PLEASE A I NEED HELP 

I NEED A Probability Chart  IN EXCEL like the example but I can do it in excel.

I need in X % probability and   Y normal
I have data  for % of probability and Y values like 10,15,20 
thanks in advance

----------


## paolomaldini

PLEASE A I NEED HELP 

I NEED A Probability Chart IN EXCEL like the example but I can do it in excel.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I need in X % probability and Y normal
I have data for % of probability and Y values like 10,15,20 
thanks in advance

----------


## githkal

thanx

----------


## nizami

coul any one send me the calculation of vessel and with practical layout it is very urgent


thanks in advanceSee More: Excel spreadsheets

----------


## hamara_ramesh

thank u very much my friend

----------


## tpc131

thank for share...

----------


## sysmax740

mr riyad

can you please upload it again the link is dead..

thanks

----------


## ferozepuria

thank for share...

----------


## Frederik

Thanks

----------


## carlo.stenali

Prode "www.prode.com" has a thermodynamic library which integrates with Excel and does a lot of things, there is a free version, some Excel examples are provided as : 
Properties of pure fluids and mixtures
Multiphase equilibria
Phase envelope
Dew, bubble point
Distillation column

----------


## anjumbukhari

log interpretation excel sheets

----------


## gpcshf

thank very much

----------


## busgosu1

Gracias

----------


## aioi85

thax guyz . anyone has a spreadsheet about the material balance prediction?????

----------


## jebat9876

Great Sharing!!

----------


## clvs

See **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for several interesting Excel files

See More: Excel spreadsheets

----------


## dodji

thank you very much :-)

----------


## MuhammadIRFAN

very nice sharing, nice data.

----------


## paolomaldini

please ....   can somebody  upload @risk manual or course for the petroleum industry ????
especially emphasis in  reserves analysis 

pmaldini85@hotmail.com

----------


## cloudswhite

Thank U for share

----------


## mussoorie

Thanx for guiding to a very useful site. Initially I mistook as "www.peteng.com"; which I am unable to access. It was having java based on line calculators and other utilities

----------


## fionaliu

3kU very very much

----------


## kronnied

Awesum man...thanx vry much..

----------


## rhcp

Does anyone have software MGSPC12w - Petrophysical analysis program - of Harold Irby?
On the website location, 




> See **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] for several interesting Excel files



,
only the documentation is present.

----------


## rocket

thks for sharing

----------


## narayudha

many thanks

----------


## mopingz

thank you so much  :Big Grin:

----------


## _oom_

thankkkkkkkkkkk

See More: Excel spreadsheets

----------


## _oom_

thank you

----------


## federico.mori

thanks a lot

----------


## revolver10

Does anybody have any excel spreadsheets or tutorials so that you can carry out material balances on Excel?

Thanks in advance

----------


## judith.bouie

It features calculation, graphing tools, pivot tables.Thanks for post.

----------


## jumbodumbo

Great excel sheets given away by firstprincipleseng for free. Rush to download.
COMPRESSOR SIZING                           **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
PIPELINE SIZING                                   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
UNITS NOMOGRAPH                             **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ENGINEERING UNITS CONVERTER         **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
CONVERT UNITS ADD-IN                       **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Z FACTOR                                             **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

In case you find it useful......... a polite thank you will be appreciated.

----------


## shakmed

gr8 sharing dear jumbodumbo... tks.

----------


## karakurt2

I've got virus alerts on the last two files.

----------


## f81aa

jumbodumbo:

Very good, thanks.

By the way, I scanned the files and no viruses were reported.

Regards
P.S.: Other goodies can be downloaded from the site **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## erng9999

Thank you!

----------


## santoxi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This is an excel file for pressure drop calculation.

----------


## aan09

Thanks a Lot !

----------


## sharklaser

Not exactly for calculations, but to make your excel life easier, the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] are a free compendium for the daily excel-fighter. Been using them for years.

Credits, thanks and donations to the programmer.See More: Excel spreadsheets

----------


## interactive

Hi all,

I'm looking for "Pore pressure prediction Excel file" base on Seismic Velocity. I would like you, who has it share me.

Thank you for your support, my email: interactivepetrophysics@yahoo.com

----------


## amzee104

Whoo nice thanks for sharing

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ahmadlie

thanks

----------


## amitrajmane

Do anyone have design spreadsheet for Falling Film Absorber or finding the mass transfer length of Absorber  for Gas-Liquid Absorber.

Thanks in advance,

Amit

----------


## ekorahmatdona

thank you very much

----------


## Luden

Petroleum office for Exsel:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## yasirkhanjadoon

thank you

----------


## wasokoyot

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## wangg_h

so far so thanks.

----------


## srihari5043

Thanks for sharing good documents

----------


## mertseger

Thanks for usefull programs :Joyous: 

See More: Excel spreadsheets

----------

Thanks

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Regards,

Amit

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Dear All,
Anybody has the excel spreadsheet for API 530 tube wall thickness calculations?

Please share

Thanks
Praphulla
praphulla.dp@gmail.com

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Dear All,
Anybody has the excel spreadsheet for API 530 tube wall thickness calculations?

Please share

Thanks
Praphulla
praphulla.dp@gmail.com

----------


## cuoghi

tks!!!!

----------


## lichaocry

> This has probably made the rounds already but here's my contribution:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - Dimensions of flanges, valves, fittings etc.
> ...



thanks a lot

----------


## jimmysapang

can you reupload it? i can't download your spreadsheets. Please use the other link. Don't use rapidshare. Thanks

----------


## UBOA

The rapidshare links are gone :c

----------


## kancumaniseng

Dear TS,
Please reupload the Software because RapidShare is down now. Thank you so much.

----------


## fakharjul

thanks

----------


## Pjnayak

For useful spreadsheets visit here

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## John Keys

Hello enngineeringuy, can you upload again the file PFD Drawings of major process equipment


ThanksSee More: Excel spreadsheets

----------


## VISHADAWADKAR

can anyone help me to calculate the Torque of ball valve calculation?  I want to find out break away torque, dynamic torque for ball valve 4 inch, 300# pressure class, lever operated.  Kindly help me urgent.  Thanking you.

----------

